# Wahoo



## N!cky

Wahoo to me are the prettiest fish in the GOM, and id love to catch one some day! Whats your biggest wahoo, pictures if you have any.


----------



## Downtime2

No monsters, but seen my share hit the deck....


----------



## atlantacapt

86 lbs and change gutted - probably mid to upper 90's with his guts in.

I'll have to find a picture...caught him in 1995.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

Yeah they are pretty, I've only seen two in the water. Hooked one about 5' on my 706 and needless to say I lost it, wasn't ready for how fast it was(drag too tight) and the other was just a snake and couldn't get him to eat before he left. The only fish i've seen that looks prettier is a sail swimming around the boat chasing my bait


----------



## -=Desperado=-

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>None over a hundred yet but we got 2 80's out of 4 actual trolling trips targeting wahoo and several hit the deck.Cant wait till next year with a spread behind the bertram.Itching to bust one over a hundred next year.


----------



## Pierce07

They're even prettier under water. Haven't caught any personally but have seen one or two hit the deck. 50-60#


----------



## jjam

My 1st just a few weeks ago...modest 30# but hit like an 'ole frieght train.LOL


----------



## big blue

Still lookin' for one over 80. This 72.3 is biggest to date, although this was 1st place fish at Bay Point 2008 and won a nice chunk of change!


----------



## Chris V

86lbs is my biggest as of yet. My only 80+ but have caught 3 more over 70lbs. Best single day total was 13 but all were smaller fish from 15-40lbs. I agree they are absolutely awesome looking fish. The pics below are my favorites.


----------



## Magic236

My largest, 85 lbs caught late May '05 aboard the Lady D.


----------



## Lil' Scout




----------



## flyliner

92 lbs from the pinnacle off Provo, TCI










other hoo's


----------



## Cuz

Winner of 2009 Pensacola Bill Fish Tournament


----------



## rigrunner05

got her this past weekend... 93 lbs


----------



## nb&twil

Anyone have a picture of the big hooter that July caught on the Dataman a few years ago that was in Florida Sportsman? Where Capt. Buck? I'm pretty sure he took the picture...


----------



## Subdude

<P align=center>Here is the 101lber we caught in the Kajun Sportsman King Mackeral tournament a few years ago on the XS Rated.









Capt. Matt Smith

Team Subdude<P align=center>


----------



## PELAGIC 1

Have you seen the 152 lb. wahoo caught in rum cay bahamas.

OH my god it is HUGE!


----------



## Subdude

Here is an estimated 110lber plusthat one of our team members caught last year live baiting off the Supply Boat while working offshore off La. No scale 

Angler Johnny Enoch









Capt. Mark Smith

Team Subdude


----------



## Joey_d133

Personal best is around 60. Mostly catch em in the 30-50 lb range. My first wahoo was a 50 that won the Mississippi Deep Sea Rodeo a few years back. Team Subdude is a local boat out of Mississippi and they kill some pretty good fish. Team XS rated that he mentions in the first post won the wahoo category at the classic in Biloxi this year. Im hoping to lay the steel to some good fish this year. I dont have pictures of my biggest but here is a couple we caught last year (picture on left).










This is the fish (picture on right) that won the wahoo category and the dolphin won that category. There wasnt any good water in close that year and there werent many fish weighed.


----------



## reel_crazy

sorry for the lame cell phone pic.. biggest one caught todate i think on my boat.. dont remember the weight..


----------



## BILL_MONEY

dont know what it weighedbut it was damn heavy when we boated it and had a hell of a buz when we got to the dock and cleaned it...







and ate pretty well like this









topped with a strawberry mojito....grilled wahoo with safron rice and mango and guava salsa


----------



## Fiver

> *BILL_MONEY (12/4/2009)*dont know what it weighedbut it was damn heavy when we boated it and had a hell of a buz when we got to the dock and cleaned it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ate pretty well like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topped with a strawberry mojito....grilled wahoo with safron rice and mango and guava salsa




good lord i'm ready for lunch now.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

first fish was caught about 6:30 in the morning last sunday trolling between spots. 52 lbs gutted and bigger fish was caught by captain scotty mcguire on a 706 with no anti reverse. it same up to the boat while we were guttin. pitched a boston mackeral to her with a 18 inch kinked as hell single straind wire leader and fight lasteda little over an hour. ere 75lbs gutted and when we gutted her full of mackeral carcasses and pogie carcasses and 3.5 lb beeliner in her stomach. first fish we split four ways and bigger fish was sold for a little over 300 bucks. alittle bonus on a long dragged out trip. i can only imagine how many wahoo we could have caught if we were strictly trolling a 5 or seven lure spread. thanks tunapopper on the help eith posting the pics, now i can continue posting pics instead of topics with no pics.


----------



## Chris V

That second one is looonnng as hell groupa.


----------



## Chris V

This big girl was part of a quad header of 'hoos from a plastic lawn chair in 700' of water SE of the nipple. She ate a 3lb spanish mack.


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

yeah it was a long ass fish and it was also fun to get to catch the 50 lber i caught. between workin on a charter boat in the summer and the commercial boat in the winter i dont get to catch many wahoo yet i get to gaff plenty of them so yeah i pretty happy over my 50 lber. i ve seen plenty of them s.o.bs hit the deck but very seldom on the other end of the rod cause im usually on the other end of the gaff. but all in all it is great to get another fish to put under my belt. thanks again tunapopper for the help with the pictures. now i can start posting some pics


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA

nice fish! did you catch it trolling or deep dropping and she swam up to the boat


----------



## Travis Gill

Im gonna guess this is Yabo?


----------



## Magic236

Groupa that 2 nice 'Hoo with a nice little bonu$.


----------



## subdude1

<P align=center><P align=left>This is our biggest Wahoo this year we had a few good trips late September before the weather started to get real tough!<P align=left>Capt. Matt Smith<P align=left>Team Subdude<P align=left><P align=left><P align=center>


----------



## subdude1

Westside winter wahoo! A couple good ones in a 320 QT SSI.

Capt. Matt Smith

Team Subdude


----------



## littlezac

> *flyliner (11/23/2009)*92 lbs from the pinnacle off Provo, TCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice fish, we have caught maney fish off the pinnicle, i see by the picture that you where at turtle cove landing, my dad may havemet you over there when you caught this fish because he ran the place over there for8 years until we moved here. I caught my biggest and only blue marlin over there.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

> *GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (12/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first fish was caught about 6:30 in the morning last sunday trolling between spots. 52 lbs gutted and bigger fish was caught by captain scotty mcguire on a 706 with no anti reverse. it same up to the boat while we were guttin. pitched a boston mackeral to her with a 18 inch kinked as hell single straind wire leader and fight lasteda little over an hour. ere 75lbs gutted and when we gutted her full of mackeral carcasses and pogie carcasses and 3.5 lb beeliner in her stomach. first fish we split four ways and bigger fish was sold for a little over 300 bucks. alittle bonus on a long dragged out trip. i can only imagine how many wahoo we could have caught if we were strictly trolling a 5 or seven lure spread. thanks tunapopper on the help eith posting the pics, now i can continue posting pics instead of topics with no pics.


Thats gotta be Yabo! Whats up man its Dustin, Duberry's cousin, I thought I recognized you in the first pic. Nice fish! 

I just got back from California fishing out there all summer. Is there any more room commercial fishing?


----------



## REEL STAMAS

I love Wahoo, biggest










smallest (& the kids 1st ever fish caught trolling)










mostest










coldest










etc...


----------



## chasintales

Caught on the Swoop trolling between bottom spots..


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

111# pounds 

73 3/4 inches long , 36 inch girth

Van Staal VS300

90 pound power pro

rapala CD18 red and white

Caught in Venice La in the winter of 2005


----------



## NaClH2O

Good Lord that thing looks like something out of Jurasic Park, that is a BEAST!!!!

That does it we have to go to Venice this Winter.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

For some reason i could not get them to post as you posted it for me....THX 

Yes Venice is the place for king size wahoo in the winter ( we caught 111# , 106# and a 96# in one day, with 11 total for the day weight total 813 pounds), PM me if you need some tips as i have done these trips myself and can point you in the right direction.

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Linda

I love your pics tunapopper - just beautiful! not as big as a lot on here but here's mine


----------



## NaClH2O

> *TITLEWAVE (12/18/2009)*For some reason i could not get them to post as you posted it for me....THX
> 
> Yes Venice is the place for king size wahoo in the winter ( we caught 111# , 106# and a 96# in one day, with 11 total for the day weight total 813 pounds), PM me if you need some tips as i have done these trips myself and can point you in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Mike pleasepost the pictures of that doc shot and tell the story. That sounds like something that I would only dream about.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


----------



## bonita dan

Took a while to dig this one out the archives. Last years(or was it the year before) Biloxi Bash. Think this ones still on the Cape Horn website.














Not long afterwards during the Miller Lite Mack Attack.


----------



## subdude1

Santa took care of me for my 1st Christmas but my Uncle Mawlin and Aunt Kristy knew what I really wanted for Christmas! 

This is my first and personal best, good start for a 3 month old!:bowdown

Who Dat! (Except for maybe dem Cowboy's!)

Marina Cay Smith

Team Subdude







:bowdown








ude


----------



## Chris V

Thats a nice wahoo subdude but really as a father you should teach her not to lip a razor mouthed 'hoo.


----------



## subdude1

She forgot her Boga Grip in the console!:baby


----------



## chasintales

60+ lb in July 07










I know it is a bad shot, but the little ones came in around 50 and the big one

on the right was just over 80. Venice February 2008 with captian Eddie. By the way,

That Jack was 70+ lbs...

Chris


----------



## cobia06

86 Lbs. 131 hole


----------



## Chris V

Figured I'd post this pic even thoughI obviously didn't catch it.

This isthe all tackle world record from Cabo San Lucas. Caught by a 15 yr old girl on vacation with family on a charter boat. A little over 184lbs!


----------



## Steel Hooked




----------



## Rampage

62lbs Caught 17 miles south of Destin on a live threadfin herring... 20lb mono on a spinning rod.


----------



## cobia06

86# That was fun!!


----------



## DHB699

Here is a nice one


----------



## Pass Time

I totally concur....that is a very nice one!!!


----------



## dogonenuts

This one was 72 lbs caught trolling out of Venice just before Thanksgiving. Had one the day before that went 83 at the dock but we had a camerman malfunction.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80

SAWEEET!:clap


----------



## JoeyWelch

> *DHB699 (3/2/2010)*Here is a nice one


did they catch any other fish that day. lets see the other fish to.


----------



## bamaben

Never caught a monster like the ones in the post, but have caught a couple in the 30lb range thank to advise of Wade Hatton.

This is more about catching my first wahoo, than the size.

Looking at the pics he posted reminds me of the day I meet him in Outcast sometime around May 2005. My cousin and Iwerehaving no luck putting tuna or wahoo in the boat, so I went to outcast to seek advice. When I got to Outcast I asked the guy at the counter if they sold "knocker head" lures and if he thought they were good for tuna and wahoo. The young man told me that if i wanted to know what was good for tuna I should ask the man standing next to the far wall. I walked over and introduced myself and told him i wanted to know what was the best lures for tuna and I had heard that knocker heads were supposed to be good. He told me that his name was Wade and asked what type of spread we were running. He said that knocker heads were ok but not his choicce. He then went on to tell me that he never leaves the dock without a certain islander lure, how to put the spread out, what speed, what to look for in the water..... and so on. I also told him that we were getting knock downs from whaoo but the only thing we were doing was feeding them. He told me to release the bail after the first hit and the wahoo would come back around. We have been catching fish ever since. We have caught more yellow fin than we have wahoo. 

My cousin and I owe Wade a big thanks for his help bowdown). He didn't know me from the man in the moon and gave me a private fishing clinic standing there in Outcast.We still will not leave the dock without the islander lure wade recommnded.


----------

